# Kabel BW: Erfahrungen mit 32-MBit Kabel-Internet



## Bjoern (27. November 2008)

Hi,

ich ziehe bald nach Stuttgart. Und bevor ich nach einer Wohnung suche gucke ich natürlich welcher der beste Internet-Anbieter ist 

Kabel BW bietet für ca. 50 Euro/Monat das Komplett-Paket mit 32 MBit Internet, Telefon-Flat und zusätzlich Digital-TV. Skeptiker und Administrator _Falk Jeromin_ hat Zweifel angekündigt. Er meint, dass die Bandbreite nicht immer so hoch gehalten werden kann. Nach kurzer Recherche im Netz habe ich aber nichts entsprechendes gefunden. 

Hat hier vllt jemand eigene Erfahrung mit Kabel BW? 
Wie schaut's mit der Stabilität, Download-Raten und Ping aus?

Greetz & Thx.


----------



## Der_Herm (29. November 2008)

also ich habe es seid donnerstag nachmittag und kann nur sagen dass ich konstann >22k  bandbreite habe, ein langzeitergebnis ist das natürlich nicht aber bisher kann ich es nicht "nicht" empfehlen ^^
wenn du verstehst

ping finde ich ganz gut meist so um die 22-30
stabil isses bissher 100%  keine abbrüche nichts


----------



## fiumpf (29. November 2008)

Bjoern schrieb:


> Hat hier vllt jemand eigene Erfahrung mit Kabel BW?


Nein, aber mit Kabel Deutschland. Es ist zwar ne andere Firma aber die Technik wird wohl die selbe sein.



Bjoern schrieb:


> Wie schaut's mit der Stabilität, Download-Raten und Ping aus?


*Stabilität:* 6 Ausfälle im Jahr a 2 Stunden sind bei mir der Durchschnitt.
*Download-Rate:* Ich hab die 20 MBit gebucht und die liegen auch immer konstant an, zumindest sagt mir das mein Downloadmanager - und ich wohne am Stadtrand, die DTAG schafft es nicht einmal, 3 MBit sauber zu liefern.
*Ping:* Zwischen 18 und 30 ms


Bis jetzt kann ich das Surfen per Kabel nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## dvux (29. November 2008)

dito. zwar nicht direkt in stuttgart aber im umland.
problem macht mir grad nur mein WLAN aber das hat nix mit der eigentlichen leitung zu tun... wenn ich per kabel an das modem gehe flutschen die daten schön durhc die leitung


----------



## Der_Herm (29. November 2008)

ups sorry ich bin ja bei kabel D und bw

aber müsste wirklich ähnliche technik sein


----------



## el barto (29. November 2008)

Bei mir bietet sich auch der Umstieg an, weshalb ich am besten mal hier frage 

Wie sieht das mit der DL-Geschwindigkeit aus? Ist das auch wie bei der DTAG das nur eine bis zu Leistung geboten wird... also das die Leitung sowieso limitiert? Oder bekommt man auch wirklich den Downstream von 22k die angegeben sind?

mfg el barto

edit: bezieht sich hier allerdings auf Kabel Deutschland


----------



## dvux (29. November 2008)

also ich hab in der nähe von stuttgart an sich konstante 2,1MByte/sec Downstream. Anbieter ist KabelBW...


----------



## Bjoern (29. November 2008)

Super,

Danke für Eure Erfahrungen. Dann werde ich mir jetzt mal eine Wohnung suchen und anschließend bei Kabel BW anklopfen. 

Greetz & Thx


----------



## CentaX (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab eine Frage an euch:
Ich würde auch gerne nen Anschluss bei Kabel Deutschland haben (also über Kabel)
In meinem Zimmer ist ein Kabelanschluss für den Fernseher. Wie genau wird das gemacht? Mit nem Adapter zum Router?
Kann ich den Anschluss direkt in meinem Zimmer benutzen? Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei denen Unterschiede gibt, wenn ja, dürfte der eine Etage unter mir der mit den meisten Funktionen sein ^.^
Ist für mich wichtig, da meine WLAN Karte grad wieder viel Ärger verursacht... :/


----------



## fiumpf (11. Dezember 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Mit nem Adapter zum Router?


Du bekommst vom Kabelanbieter ein Kabelmodem geliehen. Dieses Modem wird mit der Kabeldose und dem Router verbunden.



CentaX schrieb:


> Kann ich den Anschluss direkt in meinem Zimmer benutzen?


Ja. KD installiert (meist im Keller) die Hardware für die ganze Wohnung. An jeder Kabeldose in der Wohnung kann Internet genutzt werden, vorausgesetzt ein Kabelmodem ist angeschlossen. An diesem Modem hängt dann auch das Telefon, was bei Tarifen mit Phoneoption beachtet werden muss: Das Telefon muss immer in der Nähe des Modems aufgebaut werden.


----------



## CentaX (11. Dezember 2008)

Okay, vielen Dank...^^
Jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass vadder sich endgültig erbarmt und nen Vertrag bei KD abschließt^^
Bei dem WLAN Problem hat mir jemand geholfen, evtl. kann ich die sogar beheben... Muss ich erstmal Windows neuinstallen, dann sehen wir weiter...


----------



## CCNA (24. Dezember 2008)

Bjoern schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich ziehe bald nach Stuttgart. Und bevor ich nach einer Wohnung suche gucke ich natürlich welcher der beste Internet-Anbieter ist
> 
> ...



Also : ich habe absolut noch nie ein Problem gehabt . Mein Down und Upload ist permanent höher als das gekaufte.(32000) Der Ping ist in diversen Speedtests , wie "wie ist meine IP" immer unter 15 ms. Ich habe seit es ADSL überhaupt gibt ein solche Leitung -ich glaube das war im Jahr 2000 (?) - und von Telecom bis Alice und Arcor einige gehabt - aber das ist das mit Abstand beste ADSL was ich kenne !
Zum TV : Mein Bild auf dem 47" er LG Fernseher ist bedeutent besser als mit normalem Fernsehanschluss ( von Sat , wie bei Freunden rede ich gar nicht !!! ) Die HD Kanäle sind der absolute Knaller. Es ist kein Unterschied zu DVD zu erkennen.  Du brauchst aber ein HD Receiver ! Zum Telefon : kein Knacken , Rauschen oder ähnliches ..... blitzschnelle Verbindung usw. einfach von mir nur: absolut zu empfehlen !!!!!!!!


----------



## TroyAnner (16. November 2009)

Hab seit langen KabelBW und bin sehr zufrieden

Hatte bisher nur zwei ausfälle: 

Einmal is denen ihre Anlage abgekratzt (für 1-2 Stunden)

Einmal is mein Router durchgeschmort (o. Ä.)

Aber ansonsten is bei mir KabelBW sehr zuverlässig (Rhein-Neckar-Kreis)


----------

